
The Missing 11th of the Month - btilly
http://drhagen.com/blog/the-missing-11th-of-the-month/
======
kseistrup
So many submissions, so little discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10817549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10817549)

Please use Algolia before you submit anything to HN:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=the%20missing%2011th&sort=byDa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=the%20missing%2011th&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=pastMonth&type=story)

~~~
gus_massa
It looks like "organic" resubmissions from independent users, not some kind of
net of spammers.

I like the article. It has an unexpected result, is well explained, and
provides enough evidence to be very convincing.

I think it's a good resubmission according to the FAQ [1].

I think that it has little discussions because it's not a polemic topic. Many
articles with a lot of comments are borderline politics, so each one has an
opinion and want to state it. Many interesting technical articles have a high
upvotes/comments ratio.

\--

I actually would prefer another mechanism to ensure that all the upvotes and
comments are hold together in a single submission. But for now the official
method is to wait until one of the resubmissions gets lucky and goes to the
front page.

[1] From the FAQ:

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

